# clippers for angora?



## ruby is a boy (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi i rescued a 7mth old angora boy today. He is either an english or giant angora, he's still pretty small under all the fur so probably an english angora. Anyway he has alot of mats and was a real stinky mess. I have trimmed back most of his coat all over and most of the mats, there are still some around his neck and butt but i'm worried about getting his skin if i cut too close. So hopfully they will grow away from the skin a little over this week and i can cut them away then. 

i did give him a bath also. I know this is not the best idea with rabbit as it can stress them etc but he was such stickie, poopy mess that it really was to his advantage to be cleaned up. 

He's dry now and quite content. He is so gentle and quiet, happy to sit as i've subjected him to all the clipping and cleaning today. He's sleeping inside tonight but will go out into his new run tomorrow. B/c he's an unfix, adult male i'll be building him his own separate run on the other-side of the yard to Lilly and Ruby who are housed in a large (10-7 meter run/enclosure) as Ruby is now neutered. 

He doesn't yet have a name... his name was Ziggy but not sure if we are keeping him as that or if we will name him something else. 

Anyway my main question is for those who have had angora rabbits in the past or curent. I want to know the best electric clippers to use on him as even with the hair cut he still has mats and needs a real clipping and start over with his coat. I may take him to the vet and get them to do it or i might consider investing in a set of clippers depending on the cost - i know for decent one's i'll probably have to spend a fair bit. Are they something i'll likely need or as long as he is brushed daily will i not need these?

I'll post photo's of him tomorrow. He'd be the perfect house bunny, he's just like a cat but while my little dog is fine with bun's my mothers dog (my mother lives with me since her and my father separated) is too silly to trust - he's a labrador puppy, while he wouldn't try to kill it as a hunting thing, he is just to hyperactive and i think might decide that the rabbit is a toy to be shaken and thrown around. i just don't want to risk it. So new bun will only be able to come inside for short times when the dog is shut away. Its a shame coz this bun will happily climb into your lap, as if he were a cat. 

He has just been neglected and in such a tiny cage he doesn't even seem to know how to hop rather he walks, one leg at a time like a cat/dog. I'll let him out into the yard tomorrow and see if he can work out how to hop. 

He's a smoke colour.


----------



## ShadowRunner (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't own an angora but I know a few dog groomers and they love the Andis AGC 2 speed. They are pricey but they work well on all coats and the blades can be sent out to be sharpened as they get dull. I know you will probably hear this alot but just be careful with any clipper not to cut their skin.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Apr 19, 2014)

Awe cant wait to see pics. Theyre such funny looking creatures,


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 19, 2014)

The Andis AGC ones are good, and a #10 blade. IT can be good to have a couple blades as they can heat up, so it helps to switch them if needed. Going through a matted coat or using a higher speed makes them heat up faster as well. You would be looking at $150-200 for the clippers. Some other clippers can work as well, but having a good sharp blade is what is really needed. 

Angoras do need to have the coat clipped every few months depending on how long you like to keep it. You can use scissors to clip them down, but I still like to use the clippers around the neck and belly. Some rabbits have a fine cottony coat which just needs to be kept short as it mats really easily. Some moult on a regular basis, but don't have been bred to basically not moult to only moult once a year, so you can't rely on them moulting to be able to pluck the coat. 

You could find someone (like at the vet) so clip him down now, and them take time to investigate clippers and grooming techniques to keep him in good condition. You might find that you don't need the clippers or that you don't want to try doing it yourself just yet (the vet might let you watch).


----------



## ruby is a boy (Apr 20, 2014)

thanks for the advise, and yes while it would probably be a saving in the long run i think maybe i will get the vet to do him. I plan on keeping him trimmed to a medium level. 

I didn't get to taking photo's today as it took all afternoon to build his new enclosure. Its a great size and he took of doing binkie laps when we put him in. He also LOVES his big cardboard tunnel tube. 

Promise pic's tomorrow.


----------

